# Cheapest courier from France to Ireland



## Leibide (23 Jul 2011)

I spent a year in Brest, Brittany, and must now ship my belongings home. I left without organising a courier, thinking it would be easy to book online. My stuff is packed in two boxes, with the following dimensions:
box 1-
w = 49 cm
l = 35 cm
h = 29 cm

box 2 :
w = 82 cm
l = 37 cm
h = 65 cm

The total weight is 20Kg.
All the courier companies I asked were demanding over 300 euro. I've tried DHL and TNT and many others.
*Surely there must be a courier company who can shift 20kg from Brest to Ireland for less than 200 euro?*


----------



## onq (24 Jul 2011)

Get someone to check what it would cost to post the boxes.

I saw a couple of women posting a big cardboard box to the Cayman Islands (!) last week.
Took two of them to carry it in - not cheap though, postage was in the hundreds of Euro range.

Otherwise wait until you go over for a camping holiday in a car and take them back with you in the boot.

Or you could blag someone else to bring them back for you if they have any spare space.
I'm thinking more in terms of a friend you trust than via and online agreement.

Lots of options without paying for a courier.

ONQ.


----------



## flossie (24 Jul 2011)

Ask post office to price up sending the boxes by sea freight. Or could you get a bigger box and put everything inside it? FedEx do boxes up to 25kg (i think you pay by max weight of box?). €300 sounds steep - are you sending it priority?


----------



## Leibide (26 Jul 2011)

I got my first half decent quote since I first posted the thread – 200 euro with Putra Venture Limited (putraventure.com).  170 euro shipping charge + 30 euro oversize box charge. I’ll have a look now at Le Post and FedEx, sea freight. As a friend pointed out, at 20kg I’d be as well off flying it back myself. It would give me an excuse to return to Brest. It’s tempting to ask someone else to do it but it wouldn’t feel good about it.


----------



## Leibide (26 Jul 2011)

FedEx are asking €150.99.


----------



## Leibide (26 Jul 2011)

La Post are asking €94.27 for the large box (82*37*65cm, 16kg), and €57.32 for the small box (49*35*29cm, 5kg). Both are treated as separate orders.
Total cost - €151.59


----------



## Leibide (26 Jul 2011)

These are only quotes. The fun will really start when I try to send it to a domestic address rather than a business address. According to their website, FedEx only deliver to business addresses, except within the United States, and even then they charge more for that.


----------



## Leibide (27 Jul 2011)

Yes, FedEx only deliver to business addresses. I'm an unemployed student, and I don't fancy sending two great big heavy boxes like that to a friends work address.


----------



## flossie (27 Jul 2011)

I work from home, and technically there is no registered 'business' here. People FedEx me things with just my name and address on, has never been an issue.  Could you not put 

To: Leibide
Leibide & Co (or Ltd, something like that)
Your address


----------



## Flexible (27 Jul 2011)

Try www.gls-group.eu


----------



## mcaul (1 Aug 2011)

Unless you need a next day service you don't need a courier. What you need is a normal parcel delivery service. 
Dpd, gls, city-link are 3 that come to mind.


----------



## bluemac (1 Aug 2011)

Pallet line, I have found are great and well priced plus you get to send a full pallet i think UK to ireland is about £140  I think they do France as well


----------



## mcaul (1 Aug 2011)

And another option - tie both boxes together, get someone to drop it go local post office and it will cost about €60 laposte.com


----------

